# Roamio and MoCA set up



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

I tried setting up a Roamio and Mini with two Tivo Bridges but can not get the Roamio to connect. I have the coax coming from the wall with my splitter, then one end of the split coax into the modem the other into the bridge. I have the main Ethernet cable coming from the main Ethernet port on the router into the modem and then I have the other Ethernet cable going from the bridge to a port on my router. In my living room I have a cable coax coming from the wall into the splitter with one end going into the Tivo bridge and the other end into the roamio coax connection, and I have the Ethernet coming from the Tivo bridge into the Ethernet port on the roamio. All lights are on. When I try to connect via Ethernet I get an error saying that my router has some TCP ports fail (NO2) and the roamio won't connect. If I try to assign the roamio a static address and I'm not sure I did that right, the instructions said to make sure it wasn't within the range of the router's assigned addresses so I picked one at random and inputted the gateway, subnet mask,etc, I get router not found (NO7). I called Tivo and they were no help. I called Linksys (it's a 1200ac) and they explained to me how to open the ports on my router, which I did, but it did not help. I am at a loss.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It sounds like you have the connections in each room correct, but what remains unknown is how these two rooms connect to each other. Do you know where the coax runs to these rooms come together, and can you report whether they come together at a splitter or amplifier, and what the model # for the device is? And do you have a PoE MoCA filter in place? (More on PoE MoCA filter here: Why? & How?)

If you live in a "multi-dwelling building," you may want to review > this post <, highlighting proper connectivity in such a situation.

Also, have you tried connecting a laptop or PC with an Ethernet port to the remote MoCA adapter to see if they could make a successful network connection through to the router and Internet?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

A typical setup is: From coax to splitter

->1 leg to modem
-> 1 leg to MoCa adapter
MoCa Ethernet port to Lan port on router


The Minis do not need a MoCa adapter (Built-in).
Roamio Plus/Pro also does not need a MoCa adapter (Built-in).
Roamio Basic/OTA needs a MoCa adapter.

You can also mix ethernet connections with MoCa because its just an extension of your network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Good point re: Mini, I'd forgotten that was in the mix.

Have you tried connecting the Mini via coax/MoCA, even without the Roamio being able to connect to your MoCA network?

Note that you can verify that your MoCA adapters are working, eliminating concerns with connecting coax lines & equipment, by connecting them directly using a single coax cable between their coax input ports. You'd disconnect the "bridging" MoCA adapter's coax port from your main coax lines for the test, but its Ethernet port would remain connected to a LAN port on your router. And you'd need a laptop or some other device with an Ethernet port connected to the "client" MoCA adapter to verify connectivity through the adapters.

Additionally, you can verify the bridging MoCA adapter is functioning and the Mini capable of connecting via MoCA by directly connecting the Mini to the bridging MoCA adapter's coax in port, and then configuring the Mini for a MoCA connection ("Connect using MoCA").

These confirmation tests can be useful in eliminating possible concerns with the components involved, and may help direct your troubleshooting focus.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I have the Ethernet coming from the Tivo bridge into the Ethernet port on the roamio. All lights are on.


My prior posts focused on verifying the MoCA adapters are properly connecting, but your "all lights are on" comment would seem to indicate they are. Testing the connection by attaching a laptop or PC to the "client" MoCA adapter's Ethernet port would help in determining if there's a configuration issue with the Roamio or a MoCA/network connection issue.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

armyrctr0 said:


> I tried setting up a Roamio and Mini with two Tivo Bridges but can not get the Roamio to connect. I have the coax coming from the wall with my splitter, then one end of the split coax into the modem the other into the bridge. I have the main Ethernet cable coming from the main Ethernet port on the router into the modem and then I have the other Ethernet cable going from the bridge to a port on my router. In my living room I have a cable coax coming from the wall into the splitter with one end going into the Tivo bridge and the other end into the roamio coax connection, and I have the Ethernet coming from the Tivo bridge into the Ethernet port on the roamio. All lights are on. When I try to connect via Ethernet I get an error saying that my router has some TCP ports fail (NO2) and the roamio won't connect. If I try to assign the roamio a static address and I'm not sure I did that right, the instructions said to make sure it wasn't within the range of the router's assigned addresses so I picked one at random and inputted the gateway, subnet mask,etc, I get router not found (NO7). I called Tivo and they were no help. I called Linksys (it's a 1200ac) and they explained to me how to open the ports on my router, which I did, but it did not help. I am at a loss.


Hi,
I am just addressing your failed attempt to set a "reserved" IP for your Tivos. There is a difference between setting a fixed/static/reserved IP on the device vs setting it on the router. Without getting into a long explanation it is usually best to do this on the router because in most cases the router controls the IP's. In about 2 minutes of googling "reserved IP on Linksys AC1200", I discovered that on that router, you must "reserve" the IP from something within the DHCP range not outside of it. Linksys Official Support - How to configure DHCP Reservation using your Linksys Smart Wi-Fi Account which is probably why you got the "router not found." 
Normally, you should not have to mess with any of the port settings on the router either. 
I would try using the normal DHCP settings on the Roamio and reset the router if necessary to start over. 
As far as sorting the MoCA issue, first thing is to let us know which Roamio you are using to determine if it has MoCA builtin....important information.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Also consider that there might be a MOCA signal strength issue. Possibly consider making all the connections 'close by' to test it's all set correctly.

I've had to replace splitters in order to get MOCA working when finally 'distributed' in the house.

MOCA operates in the 1400mHz range. Many splitters are only rated for 900mHz or 1000mHz. I'd found a source of 2400mHz splitters that's solved the problem for me.

Also, sometimes the connections in the 'attic' are a series of multiple splitters that can drag the signal strength down. For those, I like to use a 6 or 8 way splitter. I sometimes use a 16 port splitter if the coax count is high enough.

HTH

-KP


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> It sounds like you have the connections in each room correct, but what remains unknown is how these two rooms connect to each other. Do you know where the coax runs to these rooms come together, and can you report whether they come together at a splitter or amplifier, and what the model # for the device is? And do you have a PoE MoCA filter in place? (More on PoE MoCA filter here: Why? & How?)
> 
> If you live in a "multi-dwelling building," you may want to review > this post <, highlighting proper connectivity in such a situation.
> 
> Also, have you tried connecting a laptop or PC with an Ethernet port to the remote MoCA adapter to see if they could make a successful network connection through to the router and Internet?


I don't know how they connect. They both come in from the wall from outside, so I imagine there is some kind of junction box where all the coax cables come into the house. They are not connected internally, each room of the house has a coax cable coming in for a television signal. Also I do not have a POE filter, but I ordered one the day before yesterday and it should be here today -Amazon Prime  - It's a one story house, about 1500 sq ft, not very large, so I don't think there are any long cable runs. I was just wondering if maybe it was the router? Oh by the way, thanks for the info.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Good point re: Mini, I'd forgotten that was in the mix.
> 
> Have you tried connecting the Mini via coax/MoCA, even without the Roamio being able to connect to your MoCA network?
> 
> ...


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Haven't thought of that. I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I am just addressing your failed attempt to set a "reserved" IP for your Tivos. There is a difference between setting a fixed/static/reserved IP on the device vs setting it on the router. Without getting into a long explanation it is usually best to do this on the router because in most cases the router controls the IP's. In about 2 minutes of googling "reserved IP on Linksys AC1200", I discovered that on that router, you must "reserve" the IP from something within the DHCP range not outside of it. Linksys Official Support - How to configure DHCP Reservation using your Linksys Smart Wi-Fi Account which is probably why you got the "router not found."
> Normally, you should not have to mess with any of the port settings on the router either.
> I would try using the normal DHCP settings on the Roamio and reset the router if necessary to start over.
> As far as sorting the MoCA issue, first thing is to let us know which Roamio you are using to determine if it has MoCA builtin....important information.


Thanks, I just googled setting a static IP, so you gave me more info. Much appreciated. It's the Tivo Roamio (basic 4 tuner), not any of the newer ones with MoCA built in. I really appreciate the help. With all the info on this site I may have this thing up and running today


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I have the coax coming from the wall with my splitter, then one end of the split coax into the modem the other into the bridge ... In my living room I have a cable coax coming from the wall into the splitter with one end going into the Tivo bridge and the other end into the roamio coax connection


Just touching all bases, can you report what these two splitters inside the rooms show as their supported frequency range? (You should see something printed on their labels along the lines of "5-1002 MHz.")

And you will want/need to find that central location where the coax lines come together... to identify the connecting components (especially to determine if an amp is involved), similarly note the frequency range supported, and to figure out where that freshly ordered PoE MoCA filter will need to be installed.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks. The splitters are good, they came directly from Tivo and say "Tivo MoCA splitter" on them. I There's a cable box in my backyard that all the cables come from, so I will trace it into the house. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I was just wondering if maybe it was the router?


Honestly, it *could* be as simple as misconfiguring the IP setup, or the Roamio having issues with same; I kinda jumped on the MoCA thing since that seems the most frequent roadblock and your symptoms appeared to match -- but then every issue may appear to be a nail to a hammer. 

fcfc2's suggestion...


fcfc2 said:


> I would try using the normal DHCP settings on the Roamio and reset the router if necessary to start over.


... to initially give DHCP a try (allowing the Roamio to automatically receive an IP address assigned by the router) is a good one. Configuring static/reserved IPs for the TiVo equipment usually comes later, when customizing the setup for the longer term or to address a connectivity issue.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks, but that's how I initially did it. When that didn't work, I restored my router to factory settings so all other devices were not stored in it and tried to use DHCP again and it didn't work. That's when I tried (and did it wrong obviously) to configure a Static IP. It would not connect via ethernet (the only option with the first Roamio) so I tried to connect wirelessly. It prompted me to unplug my ethernet cable and when I did that, I still got router not found. I then went to the home page and used the help menu to restart the Roamio from the beginning setup process and when I got to select internet, I chose wireless (since the ethernet cable was unplugged) and it connected. I then plugged the ethernet cable in and it was connected via ethernet so I went into my other room to connect the mini. When I was going through the setup process, NO7 router not found prompt popped up. Went back into the livingroom and the Roamio had lost it's connection. That's when I decided to join this forum. Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

armyrctr0 said:


> Thanks, but that's how I initially did it. When that didn't work, I restored my router to factory settings so all other devices were not stored in it and tried to use DHCP again and it didn't work. That's when I tried (and did it wrong obviously) to configure a Static IP. It would not connect via ethernet (the only option with the first Roamio) so I tried to connect wirelessly. It prompted me to unplug my ethernet cable and when I did that, I still got router not found. I then went to the home page and used the help menu to restart the Roamio from the beginning setup process and when I got to select internet, I chose wireless (since the ethernet cable was unplugged) and it connected. I then plugged the ethernet cable in and it was connected via ethernet so I went into my other room to connect the mini. When I was going through the setup process, NO7 router not found prompt popped up. Went back into the livingroom and the Roamio had lost it's connection. That's when I decided to join this forum. Thanks.


Are you sure you don't have that "random IP" information still working on the Roamio?


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry, I don't understand the question? Not sure what a random IP is, but I disconnected everything now and just have the roamio running over wireless. I looked at my router map and it has the roamio's IP on there. For future reference, if I do have to give it a static IP, do I use the IP that the router has assigned it wirelessly or do I use another one. Thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Where do you stand on testing the MoCA adapters using a direct coax cable connection between them? Or connecting a Mini directly to the bridging MoCA adapter's coax port and configuring the Mini for MoCA? (The Mini will complain when it can't find a compatible host DVR to which to connect, but it should still prove MoCA network connectivity.)

When you've successfully connected the MoCA adapter or Mini as MoCA clients, you should then be able to move them to their intended location and see whether the MoCA connectivity remains. If not, then you'll need to do the coax line tracing previously discussed.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks, I've been at work. I got the POE filter and it is at the junction right before the cable comes into the house so it is at the POE on the outside of the house. So if I understand right, where I have the main bridge by the router, connect the mini into the bridge to the port. How do I connect the two MoCA bridges to test them? What's the setup, and how do I do it? The Tivo bridge isn't like the Actionec so I only have an input for the Coax. How do I go coax to coax when they are both male ends?


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Where do you stand on testing the MoCA adapters using a direct coax cable connection between them? Or connecting a Mini directly to the bridging MoCA adapter's coax port and configuring the Mini for MoCA? (The Mini will complain when it can't find a compatible host DVR to which to connect, but it should still prove MoCA network connectivity.)
> 
> When you've successfully connected the MoCA adapter or Mini as MoCA clients, you should then be able to move them to their intended location and see whether the MoCA connectivity remains. If not, then you'll need to do the coax line tracing previously discussed.


Looking at the setup, I don't know how to connect the mini directly to the Tivo bridge either. The Tivo Bridge's only output is an Ethernet cable, should I use that instead of the coax? The coax end of the bridge is only an input.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry about the last post. I was re-reading some of your earlier posts and it explains how to do the connection quite well in fact. I'm about to give it a try now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> *How do I connect the two MoCA bridges to test them?*


Per above...


krkaufman said:


> Note that you can verify that your MoCA adapters are working, eliminating concerns with connecting coax lines & equipment, by connecting them directly using a single coax cable between their coax input ports. You'd disconnect the "bridging" MoCA adapter's coax port from your main coax lines for the test, but its Ethernet port would remain connected to a LAN port on your router. And you'd need a laptop or some other device with an Ethernet port connected to the "client" MoCA adapter to verify connectivity through the adapters.



A coax cable between the adapters; 
the bridging MoCA adapter connected via Ethernet to a LAN port on your router;
and some Ethernet-capable test device connected to the Ethernet port of the client MoCA adapter (ideally a laptop or PC with an Ethernet port).
You'd then verify the laptop has wired connectivity via the MoCA adapters (making sure to disable any wireless adapter on the laptop/PC), and optionally test the throughput across the MoCA segment.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh, I missed your last post. I'll leave my last in place, just to highlight the test steps.

So, any luck...?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I got the POE filter and it is at the junction right before the cable comes into the house so it is at the POE on the outside of the house.


When you say "the cable" I'm hearing that this is the only line coming into the house from the cable provider. That's good, as the MoCA filter located there will prevent your MoCA signals from traversing out onto your provider's premise and possibly into your neighbor's homes.

The preferred location for the PoE MoCA filter is on the input to the splitter* (coax distribution device) to which that line coming from your cable provider connects, to improve the performance of your MoCA network by minimizing any unnecessary travel of the MoCA signal. And sometimes the PoE MoCA filter can be placed a bit deeper in the coax network if the MoCA network's scope allows, further improving performance by limiting the MoCA network to just the coax runs where it's needed. (Another poster just linked a diagram with just this sort of configuration, here.)

* I'm still interested to learn the model number of that initial splitter, as it's the most critical component in your coax network, aside from the MoCA bridge.



armyrctr0 said:


> The splitters are good, they came directly from Tivo and say "Tivo MoCA splitter" on them.


They *should* be good, but don't exclude the possibility they're faulty if/when everything else has been ruled-out.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

I tested the MoCA network the way you suggested and it worked, so there's no problem there. Disconnected Wifi on my desktop and ran it through the two bridges connected via Ethernet to the router. Worked like a charm. Couldn't test the mini though because my monitor that I would have to use is a VGA monitor and the mini can not take an input other than HDMI, USB, and it also has small ports for audio and visual like that says component, don't know what that is. But I'm pretty sure the adapters are good, so I'm going to try to run the setup again with the POE installed. Also, the splitters are "Starburs Technologies MoCA 2.0 2-way splitter


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> When you say "the cable" I'm hearing that this is the only line coming into the house from the cable provider. That's good, as the MoCA filter located there will prevent your MoCA signals from traversing out onto your provider's premise and possibly into your neighbor's homes.
> 
> The preferred location for the PoE MoCA filter is on the input to the splitter* (coax distribution device) to which that line coming from your cable provider connects, to improve the performance of your MoCA network by minimizing any unnecessary travel of the MoCA signal. And sometimes the PoE MoCA filter can be placed a bit deeper in the coax network if the MoCA network's scope allows, further improving performance by limiting the MoCA network to just the coax runs where it's needed. (Another poster just linked a diagram with just this sort of configuration, here.)
> 
> ...


I would also like to know the sequence in which to power down the equipment and power back up that is most effective. I've been powering down the router, then the bridge, then the modem and powering back up in the opposite direction. Is that an effective way of doing it?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I've been powering down the router, then the bridge, then the modem and powering back up in the opposite direction. Is that an effective way of doing it?


*Power-up *should be (where applicable):

Modem
Router
Network Switches
MoCA bridge (or TiVo DVR w/ MoCA bridge)
MoCA adapters
Other TiVo devices
Power-down could be in the opposite order, but is of less importance.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> krkaufman said:
> 
> 
> > armyrctr0 said:
> ...


A quick note re: your splitters; nothing authoritative, just wanted to provide a data point to buttress the "careful with assumptions" case.

See this thread: Moca diconnects and splitters are not all equal

If you have any splitters rated even for 5-1002 MHz, you may give them a try in place of the Starbursts -- though not yet having identified your distribution point component, I'm not sure you're yet at the "upgrade all splitters" phase.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I got the POE filter and it is at the junction right before the cable comes into the house


If you can see where the cable enters the house, can you then go inside and find where that cable comes in and trace the cable to where it splits off to the different runs to your rooms?


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Just retried it with the Roamio, same NO2 problem. Ports need to be opened on the router


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> If you can see where the cable enters the house, can you then go inside and find where that cable comes in and trace the cable to where it splits off to the different runs to your rooms?


There is a main splitter outside that splits the cable coax and the internet coax. From the cable coax there is a four way splitter that splits into the different rooms with cable. I put the POE filter before the cable and internet coax, so it's before all the cables splitting into the rooms.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> Just retried it with the Roamio, same NO2 problem. Ports need to be opened on the router


Don't assume anything needs to change on the router. That's very likely just the Roamio unable to establish a network connection with the router owing to the MoCA adapter not making a connection back to the bridging MoCA adapter. Right?

Do you have any other Ethernet-capable device that you could connect to the client MoCA adapter in order to test its MoCA connection?

Alternatively, can the Mini establish a MoCA connection connected to the coax line in place of the Roamio's MoCA adapter?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I put the POE filter before the cable and internet coax, so it's before all the cables splitting into the rooms.


Given that you're establishing your MoCA network at your cable modem (and router) location, the PoE MoCA filter would need to be on the input of that initial 2-way splitter, just as you say you've done, to ensure the MoCA signals can travel from the modem location up and through that 2-way over to your 4-way splitter and its downstream locations.



armyrctr0 said:


> There is a main splitter outside that splits the cable coax and the internet coax. From the cable coax there is a four way splitter that splits into the different rooms with cable.


Oh, ok, good. Can you report the model #s for those splitters outside, and their supported frequencies printed on their labels? (e.g. "5-1002 MHz")

Aside from some unexpected cabling issue (bad cable or connectors, coax run not actually connected), the specs on any/all splitters need to be reviewed, possibly upgrading to known good MoCA-compatible versions. (Verizon or Holland branded MoCA 2.0-rated models are recommended.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Can you report the model #s for those splitters outside, and their supported frequencies printed on their labels? (e.g. "5-1002 MHz")


Primarily want to make sure neither of these devices are amplifiers, but also want to determine if either has known MoCA issues.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Don't assume anything needs to change on the router. That's very likely just the Roamio unable to establish a network connection with the router owing to the MoCA adapter not making a connection back to the bridging MoCA adapter. Right?
> 
> Do you have any other Ethernet-capable device that you could connect to the client MoCA adapter in order to test its MoCA connection?
> 
> Alternatively, can the Mini establish a MoCA connection connected to the coax line in place of the Roamio's MoCA adapter?


 Ok I disconnected the Ethernet from the Roamio input and connected it to a laptop and the laptop could not connect, so it's not the Roamio


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Primarily want to make sure neither of these devices are amplifiers, but also want to determine if either has known MoCA issues.


I will check that out now.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

the splitters are 5-1000 MHz two way and three way isolation splitters, so that may be the problem. Also I don't think this is it, but on one of the splitters, the main one that splits cable and internet there is some kind of adapter on it that looks sort of like the POE I bought, (meaning its round and has a male and female end). There's also a sticker on it that I could not totally read because it's wrapped around where it is attached to the house. But the part I can see says, "Do not Remo...) which I assume is "Do not Remove" but underneath the words "For..." but I can't see what's behind that. I assume that is some kind of adapter cable companies use to route internet through the cable into the home, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Is there any chance you could take a picture of those splitters and that "Do not Remo..." device, and post back?

Short of that, I'm leaning very heavily towards that "Do not Remo..." device being a whole home filter (i.e. MoCA filter), and am very curious exactly where it is sitting in your coax hierarchy?

Is it somewhere between that initial 2-way splitter and the 4-way?

p.s. That cylindrical component likely has printing that says "Do not remove... Required for Multi-room DVR" or something similar. Do this... *REMOVE IT *... but keeping your PoE MoCA filter in place on the input to the initial 2-way splitter. (Later, if this proves to be a breakthrough, if you're still inside the return window for your new MoCA filter, you could move this newfound old MoCA filter to where your new filter is properly installed for your setup, the input to the initial 2-way, and return your new filter.)


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

It's a three way, I thought it was a four way because there are four rooms with cable but when I went back outside, I noticed it was a three way. But I will take a picture.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> It's a three way, I thought it was a four way because there are four rooms with cable but when I went back outside, I noticed it was a three way. But I will take a picture.


Gotcha. Though I'm MUCH more interested in that extraneous MoCA filter now. It should be removed, regardless of what the label says. If this MoCA filter is installed between your 2-way and 3-way (corrected) splitters, then that is VERY LIKELY what is blocking the MoCA signal from traveling from your bridging MoCA adapter to your rooms. (Heck, the only place a MoCA filter should be on your setup* is on the input to the initial 2-way, where you've already placed the new MoCA filter, so a MoCA filter in any other location at that central junction would be problematic.)

I'm talking about this thing...


armyrctr0 said:


> the splitters are 5-1000 MHz two way and three way isolation splitters, so that may be the problem. Also I don't think this is it, but on one of the splitters, the main one that splits cable and internet* there is some kind of adapter on it that looks sort of like the POE I bought, (meaning its round and has a male and female end). There's also a sticker on it that I could not totally read because it's wrapped around where it is attached to the house. But the part I can see says, "Do not Remo...*) which I assume is "Do not Remove" but underneath the words "For..." but I can't see what's behind that. I assume that is some kind of adapter cable companies use to route internet through the cable into the home, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> It's a three way, I thought it was a four way because there are four rooms with cable but when I went back outside, I noticed it was a three way. But I will take a picture.


Hmmm... That does beg the question of how you're getting cable in 4 rooms with just 3 outputs from that second splitter -- or were you including the cable modem as one of the "four rooms with cable"?


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just came in, give me time to dl the pics to my desktop and send them


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Certainly...!


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Hmmm... That does beg the question of how you're getting cable in 4 rooms with just 3 outputs from that second splitter -- or were you including the cable modem as one of the "four rooms with cable"?


Yeah I was including the cable modem room. Also it took a little while to get the pictures, it's dark out and I was struggling. Here they are. There's the POE adapter which is in front of the two way splitter which sends one cable out to the internet (I guess the modem) and the other into the three way adapter for cable.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Only meant to upload three, but a bunch more uploaded. It's the POE going into the Two-way (which has the label on it)-going into the three-way and also one cable out to the internet. The other cable is going into the three-way, with three separate branches out.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

And yes, I counted the fourth room with the modem. My mistake


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See attached for my interpretation of your pics. (may need to click on it to see it full-sized)










I don't love the splitters, the new PoE MoCA filter could be moved to the input of the 2-way, but that *old MoCA filter MUST GO*. Remove this old MoCA filter and connect the coax directly to the 2-way's output, and then see how your Roamio/MoCA connection goes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> And yes, I counted the fourth room with the modem. My mistake


Great news. No mysterious hidden splitter to find.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Great news. No mysterious hidden splitter to find.


Thanks. Tomorrow I'm going to get some new splitters, move everything, take off the MoCA adapter and try it again. It's getting late so I'm going to hit the hay. Just one more thing, and you don't have to respond soon because it's after 11 here and I'm bushed, removing that old MoCA adapter won't mess up my internet will it? I mean what's if for since I don't have MoCA in the house? I know last year our cable provider started providing this new service called FIDO, which is basically like Dish's Hopper where you can pause and watch in other rooms and share downloaded shows, etc. Could this be why this was installed, to help with the upgrade if I wanted to shell out $26 extra a month?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It likely has to do with a past whole home DVR setup similar to what you're doing. Who knows why; what we do know is that it's getting in your way.

I'm confident that removing it won't affect your Internet connectivity (assuming you have a modern modem); but it could easily be put back and a new plan of assault drawn-up in the unlikely event that it does affect your Internet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See attached for how I believe your setup should be connected, per your earlier posts ... and with splits as currently configured.










p.s. Note that if you had additional Ethernet-capable devices at your Roamio location, rather than connecting the MoCA adapter directly to the Roamio, you could instead connect both the MoCA adapter and Roamio to a network switch with enough open ports to connect the additional devices.

Also, if that extra room isn't in use, then the 3-way splitter could be downsized to a 2-way to preserve signal strength -- both the cable TV signal heading to the Roamio and the MoCA signal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to get some new splitters, move everything, take off the MoCA adapter and try it again.


You may want to just give removing the old MoCA filter a try and see how it affects your MoCA connectivity. If you are able to establish MoCA connectivity, you can then check your MoCA stats to evaluate the quality of the MoCA connection and whether upgrading your splitters is needed.

See this post for info on checking MoCA connection quality from a Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> See attached for how I believe your setup should be connected, per your earlier posts ... and with splits as currently configured.
> ...
> Also, if that extra room isn't in use, then the 3-way splitter could be downsized to a 2-way to preserve signal strength -- both the cable TV signal heading to the Roamio and the MoCA signal.


If you stick with a 3-way splitter, the signal to your Roamio may benefit by using an unbalanced 3-way splitter (e.g.), effectively two 2-way splitters in sequence, feeding the Roamio line from the low-loss output.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> there is some kind of adapter on it that looks sort of like the POE I bought


Just for background, that "POE" you bought is a MoCA filter: it blocks MoCA signals from passing through and reflects them back in the direction from which they came. (Think Gandalf and an uncharacteristically cooperative Balrog deep within Moria.) This is great for your new MoCA filter, properly placed to allow MoCA signals to travel between your modem run and the runs of your 3-way splitter. Unfortunately, your older, graying MoCA filter located for some other past purpose, where the MoCA signal originating somewhere downstream of the 3-way splitter was NOT desired or needed on the cable modem run, is getting in the way and needs to be removed.

p.s. Speaking of graying... I'm not educated on what you might do to improve the longevity of components exposed to the elements (i.e. your new MoCA filter and upgraded splitters).


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Just for background, that "POE" you bought is a MoCA filter: it blocks MoCA signals from passing through and reflects them back in the direction from which they came. (Think Gandalf and an uncharacteristically cooperative Balrog deep within Moria.) This is great for your new MoCA filter, properly placed to allow MoCA signals to travel between your modem run and the runs of your 3-way splitter. Unfortunately, your older, graying MoCA filter located for some other past purpose, where the MoCA signal originating somewhere downstream of the 3-way splitter was NOT desired or needed on the cable modem run, is getting in the way and needs to be removed.
> 
> p.s. Speaking of graying... I'm not educated on what you might do to improve the longevity of components exposed to the elements (i.e. your new MoCA filter and upgraded splitters).


Sorry been out all day. Finally replaced splitters, moved POE, and got rid of old MoCA. My internet is out, the modem is off-line. So should I put the old MoCA back on.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> Sorry been out all day. Finally replaced splitters, moved POE, and got rid of old MoCA. My internet is out, the modem is off-line. So should I put the old MoCA back on.


Yeah, been otherwise occupied, here, as well.

You can put the old MoCA filter back in place to see if it helps your Internet, yes. (As previously discussed, if we break something, revert and plot new course.) Fingers crossed it restores your connection.

So... can you tell me the *brand and model number of your cable modem? *I'm wondering if it has issues with MoCA. (One possible theory of what went wrong with your Internet connection would have a positive spin: *IF* your cable modem is older and isn't designed to cohabitate with MoCA signals, loss of your Internet connection may mean you had a functioning MoCA network. The way things have been going, though, I wouldn't place too big a bet.)


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

My internet was out after the changes so I decided to do some trouble-shooting to see where the problem was. I had the MoCA bridge set up by the modem, so I powered everything down and took the bridge off to see if I could connect. Still couldn't connect, then I went and put the old MoCA adapter back on outside-it gave me a wireless signal but no LAN signal, and the wireless said "connected but with errors". I then looked at those old Regal splitters. Though they said 5-1000MhZ on them the decibel reading said 130db per line or something or another. I can't remember the exact wording. I looked at all the MoCA splitters and they have only 3.5db so I went back to the old splitters. My TV then became clear again, but I still had connectivity issues. So I took the POE off Now I'm back to my original setup like I showed in the pictures, and wireless, LAN, everything is perfect. So I start thinking about that old MoCA adapter that I put on and I remember about three years ago, we did put a whole home DVR system in there supplied by the cable company as a free trial for thirty days but we didn't keep it because they gave us the main DVR and wanted us to lease the client DVRs. So that was probably the reason for the MoCA adapter and if that's the case, maybe the house is already MoCA enabled. So I tried to run the Roamio with just the bridge, no MoCA bridge by the modem and got the NO2 no router found. I then went and tried to configure the mini with out the Roamio straight into the co-ax and got to "Connect via MoCA" then it took a while, went through the motions, and asked if I used DHCP and get everything automatically, etc before it finally gave me a NO2 error. So I don't know, is the house already MoCA configured?


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

It's an ARISS TM822. When I run the network diagnostics on the Roamio w/bridge it says that ports 37,80,7288,7287,8080,8081,5223 need to be open (all TCP). This is also without the MoCA bridge at the modem. This is why I'm thinking the house is wired for some type of MoCA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Do you have any set-tops boxes from your cable provider on your coax lines?


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes, but they are little boxes for digital TV. Everyone has to have them now when they switched over to digital, but we don't have any other boxes. Just the digital reception boxes


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Arris TM822 ... Is there a more specific model number, such as TM822G or TM822A/S? (The G and A/S models both supposedly have built-in MoCA filters, to protect them from live MoCA signals.)

When you say you installed MoCA splitters in place of the Regal splitters, what brand/model splitters did you use?


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

I used the sunburst


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sunburst on the three-way and GE on the two-way


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

The modem says ARRIS TM822G


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> The modem says ARRIS TM822G


Ok, so that modem is *supposed* to have a built-in "MoCA immunity filter," per specs, so it shouldn't be affected by a MoCA network active on the coax lines.

At this point, I'd be interested in what happens to your setup if you remove the OLD MoCA filter, as well, so that you (at least temporarily) have ZERO MoCA filters installed.

If removing all MoCA filters doesn't kill your Internet connection, then I'd recommend giving your MoCA Bridge and remote MoCA connections one more try.

(Just looking to see if a MoCA connection can be established; we can worry about security and performance improvements later.)


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Do you mean the old grey MoCA adapter I put back on?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> Do you mean the old grey MoCA adapter filter I put back on?


Yes, remove it, when you can accept a brief TV signal outage while it's being removed and the coax lines reconnected -- and a possible Internet outage (though hopefully the latter will not occur). The new MoCA filter should remain unconnected, as well.



armyrctr0 said:


> So I start thinking about that old MoCA adapter filter that I put on and I remember about three years ago, we did put a whole home DVR system in there supplied by the cable company as a free trial for thirty days but we didn't keep it because they gave us the main DVR and wanted us to lease the client DVRs. So that was probably the reason for the MoCA adapter filter and if that's the case, *maybe the house is already MoCA enabled*.


Your "house" wasn't MoCA-enabled, but your coax lines hanging off your 3-way splitter were. The problem is, that doesn't help you, today, because your MoCA signal is originating on the wrong side of that old grey MoCA adapter filter down the modem line, so the old MoCA adapter filter needs to be removed to allow the MoCA signals to travel from the bridging MoCA adapter over to the coax lines hanging off the 3-way.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh, OK got it. I will try that first thing in the morning. It's 1 a.m. here and I'm about to go to bed. Thanks for the help. So tomorrow, get rid of the MoCA adapter and try setting it up with the bridge on the modem and the bridge at the Roamio. I will update you as soon as I got it done. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> So tomorrow, get rid of the MoCA adapter filter


Correct. Remove the old gray MoCA filter, joining the coax lines, and then check your Internet connectivity, TV picture, etc.

Once you verify that removing the MoCA filter didn't break anything, you can test your MoCA connectivity.

edit: p.s. To be as cautious as possible, you might want to power off or disconnect the MoCA bridge at the modem/router location until the old MoCA filter has been removed and Internet stability verified... and you're ready to test MoCA again.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It sounds like you are making major changes on your wiring and its still causing (or creating more) issues. I would suggest changing 1 item at a time (removing a filter, or so), then test everything to see how they connect. This is "trial and error" and it can pinpoint any good or bad points.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Correct. Remove the old gray MoCA filter, joining the coax lines, and then check your Internet connectivity, TV picture, etc.
> 
> Once you verify that removing the MoCA filter didn't break anything, you can test your MoCA connectivity.
> 
> edit: p.s. To be as cautious as possible, you might want to power off or disconnect the MoCA bridge at the modem/router location until the old MoCA filter has been removed and Internet stability verified... and you're ready to test MoCA again.


I removed the filter as suggested and I am up and running!  Thanks for all your help, it is truly appreciated. I hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> I removed the filter as suggested and I am up and running!  Thanks for all your help, it is truly appreciated. I hope you have a wonderful holiday!


Great to hear, and you, too.

But you're not done. You don't _want_ to be running a MoCA network without a MoCA filter in place at your PoE (like this). You could try reinstalling the new MoCA filter back on the incoming line from the provider, or give the old MoCA filter a try. Neither one should block your Internet or cable TV signals, properly installed and functioning normally. If they both do, you can remove them, temporarily and consult your cable provider for a solution. (They really *shouldn't* knock out your Internet or TV signals.)

Also, now that you have a functioning MoCA network, you can check your MoCA connection quality via the network status dialog from the Mini. (see here) This can be useful both for gauging your current connection quality and for comparison if/when you make any future changes to your components or cable tree.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Great to hear, and you, too.
> 
> But you're not done. You don't _want_ to be running a MoCA network without a MoCA filter in place at your PoE (like this). You could try reinstalling the new MoCA filter back on the incoming line from the provider, or give the old MoCA filter a try. Neither one should block your Internet or cable TV signals, properly installed and functioning normally. If they both do, you can remove them, temporarily and consult your cable provider for a solution. (They really *shouldn't* knock out your Internet or TV signals.)
> 
> Also, now that you have a functioning MoCA network, you can check your MoCA connection quality via the network status dialog from the Mini. (see here) This can be useful both for gauging your current connection quality and for comparison if/when you make any future changes to your components or cable tree.


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks, I'm visiting family today, but I'll put the filter back on tomorrow . What about the internal modem POE? Does it not do the same thing?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

armyrctr0 said:


> Thanks, I'm visiting family today, but I'll put the filter back on tomorrow . What about the internal modem POE? Does it not do the same thing?


This is why I loathe referring to these things as "PoE filters," rather than "MoCA filters."

Yes, the modem has an an internal MoCA filter. And you need a MoCA filter installed at the point-of-entry (PoE) to your home. They perform identical functions but for different purposes.

The* "PoE" MoCA filter *blocks your MoCA signals from leaving your home, external MoCA signals from seeping onto your coax lines, and improves performance by efficiently reflecting your MoCA signals back onto your coax lines. The key being that this MoCA filter is installed at your PoE.

The *protective/prophylactic MoCA filter* built-in to your cable modem is simply there to prevent MoCA signals, if present on the coax lines, from interfering with the modem's operation. Similar to the built-in MoCA filter in your TM822G modem, many cable customers whose providers require tuning adapters paired with their TiVos to tune Switched Digital Video (SDV) programming find that they need to install a protective MoCA filter on the input to each tuning adapter to protect the tuning adapter from MoCA signal interference (owing to the tuning adapters NOT having built-in MoCA filters).


----------



## armyrctr0 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks. I put the POE filter back on and everything is working great. And you were right, it did improve the quality of my reception.


----------

